# قسم للسياحة والاثار



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2014)

سلام ونعمة 
استاذي الغالي ماي روك 
ممكن نعمل منتدي للسياحة والاثار مستقل بنفسة هنا بالمنتدي 
والمواضيع اللي تخص هذا القسم تدرج فية 
والرب يبارك تعب محبتكم 
ولا الموضوع صعب شوية 
منتظر ردكم الكريم


----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2014)

اقتراح حلو يارمسيس
لان فعلا في مواضيع كتيره عن الاثار والسياحه مبعتره في كل الاقسام يعني شويه في العام وشويه في الصور وشويه في الصور المسيحيه 
يكون احسن لو جمعنا كل دول في قسم مخصص
اتمني الزعيم يرد عليك بسرعه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أغسطس 2014)

*هتحتاج اذن من وزاره الداخليه 
مكتب شرطه السياحه
ههههههههههه في انتظار رد روك  *​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أغسطس 2014)

*تقصد أثار وسياحة عامة ولا مسيحية ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2014)

*سياحة عامة وآثار وأديرة وكله 
ولو الزعيم وافق - جمعوا لينكات السياحة كلها وحطوها فى مشاركة
وهو يبقى ينقلها براحته
أشتغلوا شوية وأعملوا بلقمتكم
*​


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2014)

*وانا معاك ياروما *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *تقصد أثار وسياحة عامة ولا مسيحية ؟*


سيادتك بيكون فية سياحة مسيحية وسياحة عامة 
الاثنين معا 
وزيما قالت الاخت تماف ماريا في مواضيع مبعثرة في الاقسام نحطهم فية وكمان باذن اللة في موضوع كبير وجامد هيجهز بعد اسبوع نكتبة فية يبقي مخصص للسياحة والاثار 
اية رأي حضرتك 
موافق ولا غير موافق


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أغسطس 2014)

*موافق طبعا ربنا يكمل بالخير ..​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 أغسطس 2014)

*اقتراح جميل
منتظرين رأى الزعيم​*


----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *وانا معاك ياروما *​




مين روما 
انت بتخبي علي خالتو اسماء هنا ولا ايه
هههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2014)

فكرة جميلة جداا
لو كل واحد فينا طلع رحلة او زار مكان اثرى او سياحى وجابلنا الصور هيكون القسم رائع
وما اكثر من الاماكن الاثرية عندنا سواء عامة او مسيحية
فكرة جميلة وكل واحد ممكن يعمل موضوع عن محافظته ويجبلنا صور 
انا متحمسة للفكرة جدا يا رمسيس خلينا ننتظر رأى الادارة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2014)

كلنا منتظرين رأي الادارة 
الايجابي طبعا 
وانا بشكر مقدما الادارة علي تنفيذ اقتراحي 
وعمل قسم للسياحة والاثار


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أغسطس 2014)

اقتراح جيد
وخاصة عن الكنائس الاثرية والتاريخية
وكذلك الاديرة فى جميع انحاء العالم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2014)

منتظرينك 
يا 
زعيم 

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أغسطس 2014)

*إقتراح حلو و أهو توفروا علينا مشاوير و سفر للأديرة 



*​


----------



## أَمَة (29 أغسطس 2014)

كله يتوقف على الإمكانيات الفنية.  ولا أعتقد ان روك يمانع لو هي متوفرة.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2014)

أمة قال:


> كله يتوقف على الإمكانيات الفنية.  ولا أعتقد ان روك يمانع لو هي متوفرة.


اكيد الامكانيات بفتح قسم جديد 
متوفرة الكترونيا
وانا متأكد انة لما يدخل مش هيمانع الاقتراح 
بس اكيد مشغول ربنا يعينة 
وشكرا لمشاركتك الغالية 
التي اعتز وافتخر بها


----------



## grges monir (29 أغسطس 2014)

فكرة جميلة اتمنى تنتقل من حيز التفكير الى التنفيذ
والاهم الاستمرراية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2014)

مش عارف شكل الزعيم ما شافش الموضوع 
يلا نتمني انة يشوف الموضوع 
وكمان
ربنا يرتب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مش عارف شكل الزعيم ما شافش الموضوع
> يلا نتمني انة يشوف الموضوع
> وكمان
> ربنا يرتب


*أو أحتمال شافه ونقله للآثار
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)

تقصد المتحف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2014)

فعلا اقتراح حلو--
نشوف كدا لو ممكن يتنفز و لا موش ممكن


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> تقصد المتحف


*طيب مين اللى قاعد على كرسيين دة ؟؟
:new6:
*​


----------



## grges monir (2 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب مين اللى قاعد على كرسيين دة ؟؟
> :new6:
> *​


عروستى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2014)

الأحبة في المسيح،

المنتدى يكاد يكون خالي من مواضيع السياحة والأثار. أشجع الجميع على ممارسة نشاطهم في المواضيع هذه في الأقسام العامة ومتى أصبح لهذه المواضيع حجم وثقل يمكننا نقلها لقسم منفصل كما حدث مع قسم الكتابات. يعني المادة أولاً والقسم المتخصص بعدما تثبت المادة نجاحها وشعبيتها.

سلام المسيح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2014)

My Rock قال:


> الأحبة في المسيح،
> 
> المنتدى يكاد يكون خالي من مواضيع السياحة والأثار. أشجع الجميع على ممارسة نشاطهم في المواضيع هذه في الأقسام العامة ومتى أصبح لهذه المواضيع حجم وثقل يمكننا نقلها لقسم منفصل كما حدث مع قسم الكتابات. يعني المادة أولاً والقسم المتخصص بعدما تثبت المادة نجاحها وشعبيتها.
> 
> سلام المسيح


الرب يباركك يا استاذي
هذة الكلمة المكبرة زات اللون الاحمر كادت ان تزعلني 
لكن اللي اقدر اقولة طول ما انا عايش هنا في المنتدي هيكون في سياحة ومواضيع تخصها 
ومنتظرين من الجميع النزول بمواضيعهم الغنية بالمعلومات 
واكرر شكري   لردكم الكريم في الموضوع


----------

